# MOT overdue



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

My car was 3 years old in January but I thought it was April, I phoned to garage to check when the MOT was due and at first they couldn't find my car on their system and then the told me my MOT was due in January. 

They never sent me a reminder which is crap as I bought the car from them. 

Anyway I can't get it in till the 19th March which I've booked for, am I still ok to drive it till then?


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

No, it needs an MoT.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just MOT it anywhere, usually most places will do it same day if not day after.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not their job to remind you.

You better get it done right away before it catches you up. It is an offence.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not only do you have no MOT, it's most probable you have no insurance either.
Ignorance isn't mitigation if you get nicked.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep no MOT no insurance. Get it sorted ASAP mate


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not being ignorant it was a genuine error, I'll get it in tomorrow.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

You cannot keep or drive a car on the road with no MOT if it is over three years old. The only exception is that you can drive the car to an MOT test centre for a pre-booked MOT or to a garage to have work done for the car to pass an MOT. 

If it was mine, I'd get it MOTed tomorrow.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzay said:


> I'm not being ignorant it was a genuine error, I'll get it in tomorrow.


Tell a court it's the crap garage at fault for not sending you a reminder, they may well describe your understanding as ignorant.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Bloody council around here have got ANPR cameras as you drive into the town, if triggered they call plod and track you around the town, no MOT would trigger the system. Sort it quickly.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vossman said:


> Bloody council around here have got ANPR cameras as you drive into the town, if triggered they call plod and track you around the town, no MOT would trigger the system. Sort it quickly.


I'm all for that.:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Does your VED not expire in January too?



Vossman said:


> Bloody council around here have got ANPR cameras as you drive into the town, if triggered they call plod and track you around the town, no MOT would trigger the system. Sort it quickly.


That sounds like a good idea to me. The less illegal cars on the road the better.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Elsewhere in Europe it is 4 years before a first inspection!
Sorry, I know that won't help you but as stated you are now driving illegally and uninsured.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Jem said:


> Does your VED not expire in January too?
> 
> That sounds like a good idea to me. The less illegal cars on the road the better.


I agree, not sure if they send out automatic penalty notices or whether that is the job of police.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vossman said:


> I agree, not sure if they send out automatic penalty notices or whether that is the job of police.


With the abolishment of displaying a tax disc from October I can imagine automatic fines triggered by ANPR will become the norm, about time too.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Same thing happen with me but it was on my road tax , my address wasn't quite right ( typical my log book got delivered ok but the tax reminder didn't ) luckily the postie write on the 2nd reminder , my address and it got delivered but I was nearly a month over ( id been on the motor way in that time ) but luckily I didn't get caught.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

I had an mot done on my car last week, the cheapest place i found was booking online with halfords autocentre to get a 50% discount so the cost was £27.50. its likely they will be able to get you in straight away or at least next day.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

TheRonin said:


> I had an mot done on my car last week, the cheapest place i found was booking online with halfords autocentre to get a 50% discount so the cost was £27.50. its likely they will be able to get you in straight away or at least next day.


Thanks but my local Halfords stopped their garage services years ago.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> Does your VED not expire in January too?
> 
> That sounds like a good idea to me. The less illegal cars on the road the better.


No,it's well in date.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Not true than no MOT = no insurance (does give them grounds for not paying out on your vehicle in the event of a claim however) but I'd get it sorted ASAP. Always worth getting MOT done as early as possible (up to a month before expiry), especially first MOT to ensure you still have some manufacturers warranty in place just in case it covers any potential failures/ issues.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Shame your so far away , we could fit you in tommorow !


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Also as has been said above BOOK it in for an MOT on the phone, don't just phone and ask if they can MOT it, make sure you have a proper booking otherwise just driving there without a "Booked" MOT could be enough to get you charged.

Good luck and don't drive the car anywhere else before the MOT also do NOT stop on the way to pick up a paper a bottle of milk or anything, they all render you liable to prosecution. 

Believe it or not in about 1974 I went to get my car MOT'd, it failed and I was driving it home to get it repaired, on the way I stopped to buy a local newspaper (It was "Job advert's day" and I was looking for a job at the time). I was seen by a police officer and stopped/charged for the offence, simply because I stopped at the newsagent on the way home. 

IF I had not stopped I would have been legal, as it was I was charged and taken to court for it. Fortunately for me the fines were a lot smaller in those days and there were no penalty points involved nevertheless it taught me a lesson and I will never make that mistake again!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Places like Kwik Fit allow you to book online. 

Although they don't have a good reputation, any time I've had to use them they've been fine.

An MOT is an MOT no matter where it is done. 

Just don't fall for your tyres are nearly done or there is only a few thousand miles left of the brakes.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine was over due by 10 days called up this morning the garage had it done by lunch time and it only cost me £30


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers guys up with the lark today going to phone every garage local to me this morning surely someone will be able to do it.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck mate, must be somewhere able to get it done.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you dude.

Had an issue with road tax for one of the motorbikes with road tax it had run out no reminder from dvla, the fine was more than the road tax.

Halfords have had bad rep saying work needed doing when it didnt.

I always go to the council one they have nothing to sell so there honest and if the headlights are out they will adjust while there at it.

You can even pay a £1 i think to have a text reminder when its due, as others say best getting in a month before then if it fails your still covered to drive it while you get it sorted and could be a job you can do yourself have it back in for a retest and covered all the time.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

My Vauxhall dealer strangely was able to fit it in and a service today, only 16 hours after telling me I'd have to wait a week. So it's in the now the Tech says it's mint when he drove it in so fingers crossed he doesn't find anything.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad you sorted it mate:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Remember your mot is only as good as the minute you drive out of the mot station!! If a lamp blows or you damage a tyre it's not upto standards. 
You don't get taken to court tho as mentioned by others, they just fine you and give you a few days to get it sorted, it doesn't always mean your insurance is void. 
Gonz.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Why didn't you just have a look on your V5?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

All done and dusted, passed without an advisory.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzay said:


> All done and dusted, passed without an advisory.


Put a reminder in your diary for next year.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Paid for the text reminder and the garage WILL also send me a reminder they said.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best to leave little post it notes to remind you of tasks you have to remember.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Best to leave little post it notes to remind you of tasks you have to remember.
> [/IMG]


Sun visor or most noticeable the windscreen (in side)... but dont crash with it in your eye line.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

there is loads of apps that will remind you of things like MOT, service due etc ..I use the AA one and have mine and all the families cars on it (as I have to fix the damn things and want them in for an MOT 28 before)


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Using your phones calendar would be better. That way, if you've your your iOS/android handset setup correctly, it will automatically share it with your online calendar so you'll be able to see and get a reminder on your phone/tablet/computer and don't have to have a specific app on your phone.


----------

